# Marlin & Coral - Nephrurus Levis Levis



## Reptiles101 (Apr 10, 2016)




----------



## BredliFreak (Apr 11, 2016)

Awww very cute, too bad I can't keep Levis ;(

Are they a breeding pair?


----------

